# Hedgehogs and the beach?



## nibletsmom

So my fiance and I are getting married in June and are planning on honeymooning at a beach somewhere (undecided at this time). We would like to take Niblet with us instead of deciding who we could leave him with (the options are pretty slim). Plus, we are the type that would rather have him with us and know he is ok than leave him with someone he is not used to.

So my question is...

Can you take a hedgehog down to the beach?! (for instance let him cuddle in a hedgie bag while we are hanging out on the beach?) 
Note: we are not much of water people so we wouldn't be getting in the ocean. We always use a large umbrella to block the sun. Oh and I know not to let him run around on the sand because it might stick to his private areas.

Also...does anyone have any other advice on traveling with a hedgie?


----------



## susanaproenca

Just two things I thought about and you might want to consider. 

1. How far away will the beach be from the hotel you will stay? If you decide to take him to the beach, it would be better it the hotel is very close so you can take him back fast if needed, and keep the trips short. 

2. It can get way too hot at the beach in June depending where you're going to, and even hotter inside a hedgie bag. Maybe he wouldn't be too comfortable. 

I'm sure more people will come with more thoughts on the subject soon.


----------



## silvercat

I would be warry of the wind temperature & blowing sand. Also warry of a wiggle hedgehog getting free & running on the beach/picking up bugs & bateria.

There's also the natural challenges of traveling with a hedgehog to consider too


----------



## Marilyn

I don't know for sure if this can happen but I would be worried about my hedgie getting mites from the sand.


----------



## jdlover90

I would worry about traveling with the hedgie. Are you going to be on a plane to get to where you're going? I can't see that going well bringing a hedgie along. I'd be way too nervous the entire time. In my opinion it may be more stressful to bring the hedgie than to leave him with a family member for a week or so. At least you know he'd be in a safe environment.


----------



## silvercat

Also be aware of legality issues depending on where you honeymoon too

BTW, congratulations on the upcoming marriage!


----------



## nibletsmom

After thinking about it...the heat would probably be an issue.

And wherever we did decide to stay, the resort would be beachfront.

The trip would be drivable. We would never decide to take him on a plane. I believe at most, the trip would at most 8 hours. 

I suppose after all the input that we are going to try to find someone to leave him with. he just doesn't do very well with people that he is not used to. And at the same time we worry because of all the factors that come with taking care of a hedgie...we start playing the "what if" game.
We feel like parents that are having to leave their baby for the first time!! Except the average person knows how to care for a baby...not everyone knows how to care for a hedgie and knows what to look for and what to do in an emergency!


----------



## MissC

Do you know anyone who can be available for your hedgie-sitters to call if they have questions/concerns?

We had some health issues with a couple of our fish but we had to go away, so we 'hired' a kid (I paid him in video rentals & he had free run of the place for a few days: xbox, crockpot full of food, Netflix etc etc). He had our cell numbers, of course, but he also had the cell number of Jamie's best friend, who also has a lot of fish. We figured if anything did happen, he was bound to get one of us on the phone & Jamie's friend lived nearby so he could drop by if needed.

Just thinking out loud...


----------

